# Pal ghk on sale



## GreatWhitePeps (Jul 16, 2012)

PAL GHK ON SALE 10MG. $69.99.  PAL-GHK 10MG - Cosmetic Peptides


----------



## Researcher (Jul 19, 2012)

Its more then a cosmetic peptide... its a healing peptide... looks like it has lots of positive benefits... everyone check it out on pubmed and you'll see... one of the many things I find interesting about this is I found studies where it works synergistically with glycosaminoglycans... ie  glucosamine and chondroitin... Adequan is a form of Polysulfated Glycosaminoglycan (PSGAG) Solution.... looks like all 3 would work synergistically to rebuild your joints... add in a gh releaser like cjc and ghrp6 and it may really work well...  this GHK is known to quickly repair wounds.


----------

